# Devil May Cry 3



## Ian SCD Officer (Oct 26, 2006)

Has anyone here played Devil May Cry 3? It is such an awesome game. It is seriously one of the best games in the world, if not, the best.

It's a prequel to Devil May Cry 1. You play as Dante in the normal version, but you play as Vergil, the evil, brooding, dark figure who's Dante's evil brother, in the DMC3 special edition. It is a very good game. The action is fast paced, and it is a hard game. The enemies attack quickly, so you've got to be on your toes constantly. 

It is also a very popular game, especially amongst young fantasy players (although it is not really a fantasy/RPG game). In DMC3, Dante's goal is to stop Vergil and Arkham (possibly the coolest villain ever) from opening the gate to hell and becoming very powerful and unstoppable. 

My only complaint is that the game can be too tough and frustrating at times. But apart from that, the graphics are great, the action is great, it's a real challenge, storyline is good and emotional, and the characters are all awesome. None of them (except Jester) are irritating in the slightest, they are all great heroes and villains. 

I would strongly recommend this game.

I rate it 9.3/10 with it's only real flaw being the very steep learning curve and the fact that it ends when you just want more! It's addictiveness is scary.

I miss playing on it.


----------

